# Northman 10803A slow to lift-fast to drop



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

I have searched and couldn't find the info I needed. I just bought a truck with a Northman 
7.5 foot blade with a 10803A pump. I have two problems, when you lower the plow, it slams to the ground-want to slow it down. Second problem: the pump can barely lift the blade, sometimes if you hold the switch up while driving down the road it will come up another 6 inches. Switching the cutting edge today and while it was off the pump didn't have any problem lifting the blade all the way.
Fluid needs changed I know-but I'm wondering if there aren't some bad seals or something else going on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## deadhead (Aug 18, 2009)

*Northman slow raise*

I've been running an old northman plow for 5 years check the fluid level in yor resevoir, whenever my plow starts to slow it usually needs fluid in the res. due to a leak at the coupler. I have no clue if you have a leak, but if the level is low you cannot fully extend the cylinders, due to lack of fluid. I suggest if the fluid is old drain it. take the hoses off the hyd. cyl. , pulse the controls momentarily to try and remove all fluid from pump and res. , refill reservoir with warm ATF xmission fluid after snugging the lines back on the hyd. cyl. You may want to bleed the lines at the cyl. Warm fluid will flow thru the lines faster especially on a cold day, this saves alot of time!!!!! As for the fast drop, see what happens after you know you have good fluid,correct level in res., and all air out of the lines.
Hope this Helps


----------



## Turf Care (Dec 7, 2006)

changed fluid----no leaks and the level was good prior to and after the change. Same issues. I assume the pump needs rebuilt. Probably has leaky seals.


----------

